# Netflix VOD Green Horizonal Lines



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Is anyone else having problems with their Premiere and Netflix? Whenever I watch a Netflix movie from the Premiere, I get these occasional green horizontal lines appear on the screen for a second or two. If I switch over to my blu-ray player and watch the same movie, there are no green horizontal lines. Is this a problem with my TiVo or are all the Premieres displaying this?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

lujan said:


> Is anyone else having problems with their Premiere and Netflix? Whenever I watch a Netflix movie from the Premiere, I get these occasional green horizontal lines appear on the screen for a second or two. If I switch over to my blu-ray player and watch the same movie, there are no green horizontal lines. Is this a problem with my TiVo or are all the Premieres displaying this?


Yes. I am having this problem as well. I haven't had time to investigate the problem.


----------



## crj1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just watched my first Netflix vid last night - same thing. I noticed something else too, the vid i picked was from the HD section of Netflix and the resolution was only slightly better than my regular standard def cable channels. I was hoping for a true HD vid from Netflix. I am going to try and look at the same vid from my PS3 and see if there is any difference.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have seen this sometimes on both my TivoHD and on my Premiere, but it was not an "HD"-tagged video. It could have something to do with the encoding also: Netlfix has different versions for some of the different devices. For example: what you watch on PC is not the same stream as what you watch on Tivo. Not sure about other devices such as PS3.

Also, the "HD" on Netflix is more like "really-good DVD" - but is still pretty decent. It's nowhere near the bitrate of what you see from, say, a 1080p Blu-ray.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crj1 said:


> Just watched my first Netflix vid last night - same thing. I noticed something else too, the vid i picked was from the HD section of Netflix and the resolution was only slightly better than my regular standard def cable channels. I was hoping for a true HD vid from Netflix. I am going to try and look at the same vid from my PS3 and see if there is any difference.


It is true HD. It's 720P. It looks the same from my Premiere, 360, PS3 and LG BD player.

ALthough what I have looked at has certainly been much better looking than any SD channels.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

FWIW, just finished Star Trak - First Contact. Crappy flick but it was lookin' pretty damn good on my 3 yr old Sammy 32 inch LCD through Netflix on my stock Premiere.


----------



## MrFlibble1 (May 23, 2010)

rocko said:


> FWIW, just finished Star Trak - First Contact. Crappy flick but it was lookin' pretty damn good on my 3 yr old Sammy 32 inch LCD through Netflix on my stock Premiere.


Mr. Flibble thinks First Contact is the best of the Next Generation movies.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

MrFlibble1 said:


> Mr. Flibble thinks First Contact is the best of the Next Generation movies.


Which says a lot about the NG movies


----------



## shaun-ohio (Jun 21, 2003)

yep got the same problem here with the green lines


----------



## dmb4040 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm, been watching 1-2 programs per week on Netflix, haven't encountered this yet.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

shaun-ohio said:


> yep got the same problem here with the green lines


I'm told they (green lines) may be gone after version 14.4 but haven't had much time to test it yet.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't seen this problem again in a while.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Has the Stability and Quality of NetFlix been better in the TIVO Premiere than in the TIVO HD? No Audio or Video issues?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

same here, I get it watching X-Files lately occasionally. It's not repeatable if I rewind so it's not the source.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

I just tried Netflix on the Premiere XL last night and saw this. I use the SD menu's, and the movie was Metropolis from 1927, so definitely not an HD movie.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I haven't seen this since the 14.4 update but I've only been watching the Showtime series "Dexter" on it and not a movie.


----------



## bsmith1051 (Nov 15, 2009)

ghuido said:


> Has the Stability and Quality of NetFlix been better in the TIVO Premiere than in the TIVO HD? No Audio or Video issues?


I have the same question! But I haven't been able to find anyone to directly respond. Anyone have an opinion, please?


----------



## Terri (Dec 1, 2004)

lujan said:


> I'm told they (green lines) may be gone after version 14.4 but haven't had much time to test it yet.


I have 14.4 and it seems to have gotten worse!! I have the same green lines...


----------



## snakejames (Jun 11, 2010)

been watching 1-2 programs per week on Netflix, haven't encountered this yet.


----------

